# Modifier PO versus PN



## ailien (Jan 31, 2018)

Can I get a clarification on a simple way to use modifier PO versus PN? I know that it's for services provided at off-campus provider based outpatient departments, and the criteria specific to that.  And that it is used on technical claims.

Also, is there detailed clarification on what's considered excepted versus non-excepted items/services, is there a list I can reference?  Any response would help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarah8873 (Jan 31, 2018)

*PO vs PN*

It has to do with the date in which these clinics were given the off campus status. PO is for the clinics off site that were assigned this classification prior to 1/1/2017 ( I believe this is the correct date ). After that, the clinics that hadn't yet been assigned this off site/campus status get the PN mod. Our software adds it automatically(which is good and bad since it sometimes gets added to non Medicare claims). As far as I know, it needs to be added to any procedure provided at those clinics, any E/M, injections, vaccine admins, etc.
I don't know of a list but I would imagine it is on the CMS site somewhere.  Sorry, there is never really an easy answer with Medicare.


----------



## ailien (Feb 1, 2018)

*PO vs PN*

Thank you for your response, this helps clarify the differences a lot better for me. I appreciate it!


----------

